# baby corn



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

this is my first snake, but not my first herp, I've always wanted one, He is growing nicely. 










































feeding vid, memory was full so it cut short


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

nice looking corn you have


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Oh, so pretty!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what ya feeding him

and i got a question ware are these snakes native to..?what country


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

cueball said:


> what ya feeding him
> 
> and i got a question ware are these snakes native to..?what country


pinky mice, they are native to the US I believe.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cute lil' bugger ya got there.

Cornsnakes are great for their willingness to eat. Make amazing first snakes, imo. Regardless of previous reptile expertise. Plus they're nice to have around when other things refuse to eat. My friend has a heffer of a female corn and when some of the other smaller snakes in his collection refuse to eat he tosses it to his resident garbage disposal, haha.


----------

